# X frame build up thread.



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I figured I'd post up some pics as I go to give a general "how to" for those that need more pics and info. I've only been working on it for a few days and I'll post more as progress allows. The frame also has some bad rust that I'll be fixing as an added bonus. :uh: 

Ready for tear down.








Rust spots
















Front suspension removed








Trans crossmember mounts removed before plating inside rails








I'm also seam welding the frame before plating for added strength.
















Inside rails plated and crossmember welded back on. Top plate is plug welded for more contact with frame, for more strength.








Getting ready to remove front body mounts. (used same methode on trans mounts but forgot to upload that pic.)








I'll sort out some more pics and get them uploaded. I'm going to try to keep it in order of how I'm doing it. I hope this will be usefull and will answer any questions that I can.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks for sharing the process. looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 

good deal i wish this was up when i did mine lets hope this topic explodes and helps others \thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot. Seen several. But this one is being real specific and can follow as I do mines.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking good.....

On a side note I don't think I'll be removing my body mounts when I do mine. I'll re-enforce and strap around them but won't remove them.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 4 2007, 11:11 AM~7616395
> *Looking good.....
> 
> On a side note I don't think I'll be removing my body mounts when I do mine. I'll re-enforce and strap around them but won't remove them.
> *


It takes less time to remove them than it does to work around them and it eliminates a weak spot. If you concerned about not getting them mounted back in the right spot it's not that hard. I can look to see if I have any other pics of how I used the "jig" to locate them if you need more details.


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

looking good!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 4 2007, 01:53 PM~7617912
> *It takes less time to remove them than it does to work around them and it eliminates a weak spot. If you concerned about not getting them mounted back in the right spot it's not that hard. I can look to see if I have any other pics of how I used the "jig" to locate them if you need more details.
> *


yeah or get a diagram of the frame and its original locations, ill see if i can post the pic up..


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64+Apr 4 2007, 03:07 PM~7618026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me it will take way more time to have to measure everything. All I do is use some scrap tubing and weld it to the parts I'm removing and make a referance mark on the frame to line it back up with when I'm done. After its welded back on you just cut the tack welds and grind the part smooth.

Made a bit more progress today.
Finished plating the outer front rails








Finished removing the factory weld lip. If your going to do this do it in sections of 6-8" at a time and weld the seam back together before you go to the next section.
















Template for the front engine crossmember








I use soap stone to mark the steel since it does not burn off during cutting and it's dirt cheap. I'm using a plasma to cut these out but it can be done with a cutting torch.








I highly recomend building a powered C clamp (pump and batteries are in the back ground) it makes short work of tight bends. I use a piece of scrap C channel to get a rough shape thats closer to whats needed.








I got a little further but my batteries died in my camera so I'll get some more tomorrow.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

damn,props homie


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

awesome work ,some great tips here allready , thats a great way to put the mounts back in place .
Ill be watchin this one


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

maybe i shood werk on mine, ima use C8 glue, and 20 minutes speaks highly of duck tape, since i dont have awelder thatll have to do :biggrin: nice werk B


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I have an arc welder you could use, that is of course if your man enough for some stick welding. It's just collecting dust anyways.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i really appreciate the offer, but ima have to pass, i want to get a wire feed one...ive been looking on craigslist im just comeing up short, i want my own no disrespect but i like haveing my own stuff...if i break someone elses things thatll just mean i have to buy 2 units instead of one


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Mig is much nicer to use. I like arc but it just makes a mess after chipping slag off for 8 hours. I did my first 3 wraps with the arc welder, torches, a sledge hammer, and a dozen C clamps. Man I was way more dedicated in my youth. You couldn't pay me enough to go back to that methode.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

blew out the drivers side shock hole aye?, looks like what i am about to do ...


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

looks good bro


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 4 2007, 09:52 PM~7620820
> *blew out the drivers side shock hole aye?, looks like what i am about to do ...
> *


No. This was a stock uncut frame. I'm just changing the spring pearch angle a little and getting rid of the stamped section that the stock coils sit in.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good dog nice work so far


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Looking good i just gotta get off my ass and do my frame.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks good! I used the c-clamp idea with the g- body. it makes life so much easier. Good work and keep us posted... :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

you saving them tempates for your dirty out in mo right?


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## New2theGame (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 4 2007, 09:25 PM~7620193
> *I have an arc welder you could use, that is of course if your man enough for some stick welding. It's just collecting dust anyways.
> *


I have an old craftsman to. Its a good cheap start to learn the art of melting metal.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 5 2007, 10:26 AM~7623353
> *you saving them tempates for your dirty out in mo right?
> *


 I don't save my templates, because I always seem to change the way I do it from one car to the next. I'm the type of guy that always pushes myself to do it better each and every time. 

I'll try to post some pics tongight after I get my daughter to bed.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

What the hell is inside that frame? :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Today was not the most productive. The back of the crossmember took me most the day. Here are a few more pics .


Front of crossmember plated










Back of crossmember plated, had to do it in 2 pieces.










Here is a tip for doing a good strong butt weld. Grind a bevel in each piece as shown is this pic. This will insure proper penetration into the base piece and both ends of the plate. This will also allow you to grind your weld smooth without making it weak at the weld.










Another tip I should have mentioned earlier. When I plate I start with the sides and weld the inside corner before grinding the plate to final size. This will give you maximum contact of the plates to the frame and each other. The right side of the pic is a welded and ground plate ready for the top plate, the left side still needs to be ground down.










Once your sides a done you should fit your top plate so that you have an "outside" corner. This will give you equal penitration to both plates and if you have your welder set at a high enough amperage you may also get a complete burn through and join it to the base metal(the stock frame). Plug welds on top also insure good contact with the frame. This what I strive for on every plate I weld on.










Another very important thing is to make sure you get the frame blasted to remove rust and grime. A dirty frame will cause contaminated welds that will be full of perosity (voids in the weld bead) and greatly reduce the strength. This frame was blasted by the owner before it was dropped off but is not as clean as I would like it to be. It should be taken to a state of "white metal" for best results.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Apr 5 2007, 09:50 PM~7627558
> *What the hell is inside that frame? :uh:
> *


I don't even want to know. This thing need to be cleaned out badly. It's a nice mix of rat shit and sludge from the 40+ years of use. Everytime I start welding I just want to :barf:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Apr 5 2007, 11:06 PM~7627698
> *I just threw up in my mouth a little
> *


eeeeewwwww lol :biggrin:


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

what are you using on the cross. looks pretty thick. what about the rest did you go 1/4 or 3/16?


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

good work MR B


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 6 2007, 05:09 AM~7629904
> *what are you using on the cross. looks pretty thick.  what about the rest did you go 1/4 or 3/16?
> *


x2


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Apr 6 2007, 06:09 AM~7629904
> *what are you using on the cross. looks pretty thick.  what about the rest did you go 1/4 or 3/16?
> *


1/4". The whole frame will be done in 1/4". I build em strong.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Some great progress


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Look'n good man.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Finally got out to the garage and got some work done. 
Finsihed the top of the crossmember and plated the spring pockets and reinstalled the A arm mounts, the pockets and mounts need more work though.

Top side of rails and spring pockets plated









After a some clean up.









Another tip for making templets. If you can't get cardboard to lay down right use wide masking tape, cut to size then transfer to steel.









Decided to do the crossmember in 3 pieces due to the compound curves.









Didn't get a pic of the other side but I did it the same way.









All plated and smoothed.

















Should be working my way towards the rear section this weekend.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Looks good! :thumbsup: 


just curious, what size hole did you use to puddle weld?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's called a plug weld and I used a 1/2" bit for these.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

ooops thats what i meant. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

The moudling looks great but I question why you push/pull your puddles if you're smoothing them out?

If you run a smooth bead the moulding/grinding process will be much easier and quicker.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hey B, will this be good enuf for me?? http://www.hobartwelders.com/products/handler187.html


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i want to order it hopefully by the weekend, what do you think???


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

wicked topic man.. i finally got the tools i need to start on my x frame. definatly be reffering to this topic for info... 
keep them pics commin man.. are u welding that lip back on the cross member up front??


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Apr 10 2007, 01:04 PM~7658755
> *hey B, will this be good enuf for me??  http://www.hobartwelders.com/products/handler187.html
> *


Yes, but go with the gas option and NOT flux-core


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 10 2007, 01:20 PM~7659407
> *Yes, but go with the gas option and NOT flux-core
> *


why, whats the difference? i know nothing about welders so bare with me.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

wow man great work, i am loving this topic.


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

thats a bad ass frame bro  keep up the good work. and more pic


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

good work man! :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Apr 10 2007, 01:37 PM~7658562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the lip was removed to make the frame cleaner. There is no loss in strength since the frame was welded back together before plating it. That lip is just plain ugly and it had to go


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i here miller is alright, just get a bluepoint






































just playin those suck ass (blue point)


----------



## cm 1964 (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 10 2007, 09:06 AM~7657042
> *Finally got out to the garage and got some work done.
> Finsihed the top of the crossmember and plated the spring pockets and reinstalled the A arm mounts, the pockets and mounts need more work though.
> 
> ...



Did you move those A-arm mounts out? They look like they extend over the side of the frame. If so why didn't you just split the belly?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

i want to come by and see them shits


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

good stuff.. thanks for the info... got another question though.. how are you going to locate the holes for the rear bumper to be bolted back on?? are u gonna slot it like the outisde is.. id imagine having some room for adjustment would be nice.. unless u slot the bracket instead of the frame.. 
i dunno.. im hopefully starting my frame this week and starting in the back.. just curious is all... 
thanks again for the topic.. definatly worth keeping around


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ooo... and anymore pics???


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

is this thing done yet?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cm 1964+Apr 12 2007, 06:22 AM~7673458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not unless you came over and finished it for me while I was out of town all week.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Finally got a chance to get some work done. I will be getting the material I need to build the back section of the frame this week, so I may be able to flip it over next weekend and get started on the bottom.

Removed traling arms mount for plating, Will be relocated further foreward when I build the rear suspension.









Plated both sides the same way.









Got the backbone just about finished









It's coming along nicely but I'm not looking foreward to making the new rear section of the frame since that will require a bunch of measuring and leveling. At least it will be strong as hell when it's done. I'll be using 2x4x1/4" tubing.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i gotcha.. i didnt realize u were making a complete new rear section of the frame.. looks good man..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice werk B, i wanted to come by over the wekend but i got busy, ima try to shoot over next weekend.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Apr 16 2007, 11:17 AM~7702254
> *nice werk B, i wanted to come by over the wekend but i got busy, ima try to shoot over next weekend.
> *


I should be out in the garage again next weekend, just give me a call.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

it looks very profesonal so far!!!


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

how hard was it to cut off the trailing arm mounts cuz i wanna do that to mine. also what eise did u cut off cuz i wanna do my body mounts and ne thing else in the way and then re-weld but i am scared i wont weld it on in the same spot how did u do your


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Its not hard to cut the mounts off. I used my plasma cutter but you could use a 4 1/2" angle grinder with a cut off wheel. I'm cutting every mount or bracket off thats on the inside or outside of the rails. I also removed the upper A arm ears to plate under those as well. It's not that bad to remove them and put them back on. Just look at the first page I showed how I did the body mounts. I'll try to get some better pics up of the "jigs" I used.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

lookin good man


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for the advice i started a frame when i first started to weld but i dont like how i did the front of the frame so i am gonna start over one day but nice topic


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yeah post some pics of those jigs if u could. im thinking i will do similar to mine when i get to that stage. wich i think is commin up soon.. 
thanks


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

seen the frame last night its nice, real nice :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll try to get more pics up soon. I have been buried with work lately and progress is going slow. I will be working on puting the new back half of the frame on this weekend.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

1/4" baaah ,id run 3/8 like timdog does,,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: 
the shit looks good damn it good job so far!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Managed to get the new back half welded on. It still needs to be plated over on the sides but at least it's on. 

Jig in place and ready to cut.









No turning back now.









No more swiss cheese frame rails.









New section welded in









Here is another pic of a "jig" for those that still aren't sure how to do them.
I just mark the frame where the tube is and line it back up when I'm done plating
and weld it back on. As you can see it doesn't have to be pretty to work.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

looks tyte so far!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice topic player


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

excellent metal work. :biggrin:


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I seen that you used some similar ideas that i had for my 64 frame............ Looks good tho............


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments. I'm trying to make this topic as informative as possible. I'm sick of seeing hack jobs on here and on the streets.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i like the rear clip, seems clean,simple &strong


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

looks good man.. keep them pics commin.. that jig for the rear sprin perchs is nice too.. it all makes sense now..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 24 2007, 03:44 PM~7763686
> *i like the rear clip, seems clean,simple &strong
> *


It's going to be very strong once I plate the outside with 1/4". I just don't like the idea of but welding it to the stock frame so I'm going to extend the plates past the weld joint.



> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 24 2007, 05:25 PM~7764442
> *looks good man.. keep them pics commin.. that jig for the rear sprin perchs is nice too.. it all makes sense now..
> *


Glad the pics helped out.

Not sure what I'll be able to get done this weekend. I've been putting off other shit to work on this and I have to catch up with real life this weekend.l


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's been a while so I decided to get off my ass today and get a little more work done and update this post.

Better pic of the rear.









This was before I cleaned the edges off flush to the frame rails.









Built the lower trailing arms today. I'll do the power balls at a later date once my uppers are done and I can check for angle changes.

















Got the stock arms ready for the Caprice balljoints

































I forgot to get pics of the balljoint sleeves to adapt to Caprice balljoints it's hard to see on the lower in this pic. No more drum breaks thanks to the Caprice spindle swap.









I'll post some more when I can.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8035540
> *It's been a while so I decided to get off my ass today and get a little more work done and update this post.
> 
> Better pic of the rear.
> ...


You must do ALOT of grinding. Looks like you cut a rough template, tack it up, then trim it up with a torch/plazma, then grind it down.

Interesting because I'm pretty close to starting mine and it's always nice to see different people's techniques.

I think I'm going to use the good ole fashion duck-tape template and cut them about 1/4 bigger, then grind them down as well. I like having non-contaminated metal to weld on......


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Great work Homie :yes:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i been waiting to see this with progress and back on top ..


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8035540
> *It's been a while so I decided to get off my ass today and get a little more work done and update this post.
> 
> Better pic of the rear.
> ...


Some one has been looking at Rons frames :biggrin: Did the same to mine looks good..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

nice progress!

TTT


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Great Topic! :cheesy:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks good B, I have a rear end you can have for "free" if you want it :biggrin:
J/K but no seriously I do


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Jun 4 2007, 02:21 PM~8039290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any of Rons (Black Magic im assuming) frame work but the Caprice spindle swap idea was given to the customer by Ron. This is just the way I've found makes it strong and clean with minimal waste.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

so are u not extending the uppers???? did u move the mounts further out to compensate???


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 7 2007, 04:34 PM~8061811
> *Yes I think I spend more time grinding than anything else. The reason I don't do exact templates is they are very difficult to get them lined up perfectly and by the time you realize it's not lined up you welded to much to move it. I would rather spend more time grinding than making patch pieces to fill in the gaps.
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 7 2007, 08:31 PM~8062745
> *so are u not extending the uppers???? did u move the mounts further out to compensate???
> *


That question will be answered at a later date. I still have to sort out the geometry on the full sweep of the front end to determine what is going to work best. Some times I just resort to trial and error, its just how I learn best.


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

bad ass fucking work :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2007)

Is this project aimed towards hopping or just handling any street abuse?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

that ass end looks fuckin strong.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by whatever_@Jun 9 2007, 02:04 AM~8070653
> *Is this project aimed towards hopping or just handling any street abuse?
> *


I think it's safe to say both


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by whatever_@Jun 9 2007, 04:04 AM~8070653
> *Is this project aimed towards hopping or just handling any street abuse?
> *


not sure what i'm gonna do with it yet but from the looks of it i can go either way. :biggrin: more so just to handle the abuse of the streets.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by whatever_@Jun 9 2007, 03:04 AM~8070653
> *Is this project aimed towards hopping or just handling any street abuse?
> *


I over build everything. Even if a customer says they don't plan on abusing the car I insist on building the best frame possible to avoid regrets for both parties later.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Jun 9 2007, 09:14 AM~8071479
> *not sure what i'm gonna do with it yet but from the looks of it i can go either way.  :biggrin: more so just to handle the abuse of the streets.
> *


scott, i thought you were building it to beat mine and tommys car. remember when you and toby first came to the shop 4 years ago. its all good you still have time


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 9 2007, 06:30 PM~8073078
> *scott,  i thought you were building it to beat mine and tommys car. remember when you and toby first came to the shop 4 years ago. its all good you still have time
> *


Easy now don't get him to hot to trot. I can barely find the time to make any progress on this thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 9 2007, 07:30 PM~8073078
> *scott,  i thought you were building it to beat mine and tommys car. remember when you and toby first came to the shop 4 years ago. its all good you still have time
> *


lol... with all the time and money going into thing i don't mind sitting on the side watching.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol scott knows i am fucking with him plus what was that 4 years ago. people have changed in that time. by the way love the frame


----------



## DOWN IV LIFE 64 (May 24, 2007)

ARE YOU PUTING THE DISK BRAKS FROM A CAPRICE I WANT TO PUT DISK BRAKS ON MY 64 IMPALA


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

again man.. frame is looking sweet... finally doing more on mine bit by bit. is he still going to be able to run 14's or smaller with the disk break conversion??


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jun 11 2007, 08:55 AM~8081004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13's will fit no problems. Plus you can run a taller stack of coil and use the Napa HD balljoints.

I have a lot more work to do but I only work on it when I'm up for doing the best work I possibly can. Every frame I build I try to take it to another level of weld and fab work and this one will be the nicest to date. Then I'll finish my wagon at an even higher level.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i'll have to get some more info from you about this front end conversion you are doing.. id like disk in the front of my 63 but was always afraid of not being able to run 14's or 13's
and again man wicked work..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The hardest part is just getting the collar welded into the lower A arm for the newer lower ball joint.. The rest is not to bad.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 14 2007, 09:42 PM~8107584
> *The hardest part is just getting the collar welded into the lower A arm for the newer lower ball joint.. The rest is not to bad.
> *


THATS SOME BADASS WELDING WORK O DOGG ARE YOU GOING TO POST ANYMORE PICS OF THE FINAL PRODUCT???? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
"SKIES DA LIMIT"


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll post more pics when I make some more progress. I have too many other things going on and it's making it almost impossible to make any progress.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Taking a break from it for a bit. The frame was needed over at the bodyshop for some fittment issues. I'll post pics when I get going on it again.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

ttt....... :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

get it back yet??


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 10 2007, 01:20 PM~7659407
> *Yes, but go with the gas option and NOT flux-core
> *


i bought the hobart handler 187 with gas. it works great


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 7 2007, 04:14 PM~8495386
> *get it back yet??
> *


Will be soon. Just talked to the owner today. Just need to clear out some more space to work in the garage. I'll have the body with it this time so I need extra space.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any updates


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nope. As a matter of fact this reminds me I need to call the owner to find out whats going on. Just been busy working on my own shit lately.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 25 2007, 09:27 AM~9299344
> *Nope. As a matter of fact this reminds me I need to call the owner to find out whats going on. Just been busy working on my own shit lately.
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up Byron !


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/017/IMAG0004.JPG stick welding


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

finally clicked on this topic, and I wasnt disappointed. great work so far!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey I was just curious, how do you go about cleaning the edges off flush to the frame after they are on? I'm spending alot of time with the plasma and still going through tons of 4 1/2" discs! I guess maybe I should just call harbor freight and order about a million cheapo grinding wheels and some ear plugs?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 25 2007, 08:13 PM~9302345
> *hey I was just curious, how do you go about cleaning the edges off flush to the frame after they are on?  I'm spending alot of time with the plasma and still going through tons of 4 1/2" discs!  I guess maybe I should just call harbor freight and order about a million cheapo grinding wheels and some ear plugs?
> *


get yourself a 9" grinder and some 9" wheels. They cut quick.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+Nov 25 2007, 12:18 PM~9299602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like Tuna said get a bigger grinder. I bought a 7" because I wasn't having any luck finding a 9". If you can find them a stone cup is the best for taking lots of material off fast, but they are over $25 a piece. If you plan on doing multiple cars you may want to look into a Bosch. They sell one that has isolators on the handle and trigger end to keep the vibration from killing your hands. Just sit down before you see the price.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Not to hi-jack your thread--I just scored a 58 Chevy 'seamless' frame that i want to wrap. Because these are hard to come by should I or should i just use the stock one under the car?? Please reply with contact info so we can talk esp cause your only in Michigan....

Nice work holmes!!


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

lol dan always gets people slippin on there spellin. i know im bad cant spell for shit. whats goin how things up there. probubly just as cold as they are here


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat+Nov 27 2007, 02:11 AM~9314290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he's always busting balls, but its funny shit. The weather is definetly going down hill fast. I'm just busy as hell as usuall. I need to get these projects finished, I'm tired of my to do list being so long.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 26 2007, 11:11 PM~9314290
> *Not to hi-jack your thread--I just scored a 58 Chevy 'seamless' frame that i want to wrap. Because these are hard to come by should I or should i just use the stock one under the car?? Please reply with contact info so we can talk esp cause your only in Michigan....
> 
> Nice work holmes!!
> *


canadian????


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice thread homie


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 27 2007, 11:43 PM~9320241
> *Do the frame that is in the best shape. The stronger it is when you start the better it will be when your finished. Just pm on here. It's the easiest way for me to keep up with.
> I know he's always busting balls, but its funny shit. The weather is definetly going down hill fast. I'm just busy as hell as usuall. I need to get these projects finished, I'm tired of my to do list being so long.
> *


ya my to do list is bigger than i want and the longer i can't do shit the longer it gets. just take em 1 thing at a time. but if i would have hurried on my frame insted of always ridin every chance i got, it would be done  :biggrin:


----------



## kmg108 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 25 2007, 09:13 PM~9302345
> *hey I was just curious, how do you go about cleaning the edges off flush to the frame after they are on?  I'm spending alot of time with the plasma and still going through tons of 4 1/2" discs!  I guess maybe I should just call harbor freight and order about a million cheapo grinding wheels and some ear plugs?
> *


Like previously stated, stay away from 4 1/2" grinders for the heavy stuff. Once you try a 7" or 9" grinder, you'll never go back when it's time for heavy removal (unless space limitations force you to use a smaller grinder). Also, in addition to the ear plugs you may want to grab a dust mask or fifty. Otherwise you'll be blowing out the biggest, blackest boogers and loogies (sp?) that you ever saw. :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Nov 27 2007, 10:18 PM~9320664
> *canadian????
> *


Californian i was told...How can i tell them apart??


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

okay so i got a question, hwo important is it that you make the peices as long as possible? Like trying to do say half a side at a time? Ive seen guys do it in like 4 foot sections give or take. certainly makes it easier to avoid tryign to make one piece fit multiple angles, and bends. i will post up pics of mine later. i am trying to do it in close to 9 foot lengths!! :0


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bboy_yox_@Nov 28 2007, 03:00 PM~9325548
> *okay so i got a question, hwo important is it that you make the peices as long as possible? Like trying to do say half a side at a time? Ive seen guys do it in like 4 foot sections give or take. certainly makes it easier to avoid tryign to make one piece fit multiple angles, and bends. i will post up pics of mine later. i am trying to do it in close to 9 foot lengths!! :0
> *



9ft lengths would be ideal, if your template is right on the money, no twists or pulls in your heavy paper. No seams means no chance for a weld fault, but you can make a seam just as good as a soild piece, if you do the proper prep work. You would need mulitple bessy clamps, and a hydraulic "C" press to get the plate as tight as possible.


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

well , since its my first wrap maybe i will take it easy on myself, adn do it in smaller pieces. that shit is hard to do in such large pieces.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bboy_yox_@Nov 28 2007, 04:00 PM~9325548
> *okay so i got a question, hwo important is it that you make the peices as long as possible? Like trying to do say half a side at a time? Ive seen guys do it in like 4 foot sections give or take. certainly makes it easier to avoid tryign to make one piece fit multiple angles, and bends. i will post up pics of mine later. i am trying to do it in close to 9 foot lengths!! :0
> *


I don't stress over it too much. I run long pieces when possible, if the frame is fairly straight. The thing is with very long sections they must be plug welded to ensure the plate has more weld area contacting the frame or it may still deflect to easily. If you need to do shorter lengths make sure you don't do a vertical weld on the sides of the frame. It causes a stress riser next to the weld and can lead to a crack. Do your seams parallel or at a 45 degree for most weld area and strength. You can read through this post as well as a couple other topics I have going on in the project rides forums.


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

thanxi browsed the topic, didnt see anythign about specifics and WHY. I am the type of person who wants to know why, not just how. ya know?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Here are the links for my other projects.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=342495&hl=#
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=301542&hl=#

Take the time to check out the pics and read throught them. I try to post as much info as I have time for.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

great topic I wanna go wrap my frame now


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

lookn good plan on doing 1 myself this winter


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

my caprice is as good as sold, i am gonna put that money to good use. either plasma, or media blast and primer the body, not sure which i should do first.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Build from the ground up. Do the frame, chassis, motor, fuel and brake lines, then get the frame painted. Then get the body blasted and put it on a rotisserie or dolly and finish and paint it. That way you don't get overspray on the frame while painting the body. Just use lots of tape and patience during assembly.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

nice shit


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

you got more tools for frame wraps than most shops, looks good


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Nov 30 2007, 11:22 PM~9345176
> *you got more tools for frame wraps than most shops, looks good
> *


Quality results require quality equipment. No half steping here. I've been in the game for over 15 years and still need to buy more tools to reach the level I'm after. 

Thanks for all the props guys. Hopefully I can get back to working on this before too long. As soon as I have more pics they will be posted.


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 3 2007, 10:11 PM~8035540
> *It's been a while so I decided to get off my ass today and get a little more work done and update this post.
> 
> Better pic of the rear.
> ...


where do you get the balljoint sleeves to adapt to Caprice balljoints at?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

BlackMagic sells them. They are nothing fancy though. Just a pice of D.O.M tube that is machined to the proper I.D.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 1 2007, 11:23 AM~9348234
> *BlackMagic sells them. They are nothing fancy though. Just a pice of D.O.M tube that is machined to the proper I.D.
> *


maybe they make these for lincolns, or could.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 1 2007, 02:53 PM~9348928
> *maybe they make these for lincolns, or could.
> *


You lost me. What do you need to swap out on the Lincolns and why?


----------



## bboy_yox (Jun 26, 2004)

Cool, thanx. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 1 2007, 03:59 PM~9349639
> *You lost me. What do you need to swap out on the Lincolns and why?
> *


ball joints. they dont make great ball joints for the lincoln. so if a person would make it easy to put a caddy ball joint onto a lincoln spindle, life would be easier.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I had no problem getting the heavy duty NAPA ball joints for my boys 95 Towncar. I don't know about the old ones thought. If a Caprice or Caddy ball joint has the right taper to fit your Lincoln spindle you can just use the ring BMH sells for the Impala. Its just a matter of cutting the hole for the sleeve and welding into place.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

TTT for reference...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 1 2007, 09:23 AM~9348234
> *BlackMagic sells them. They are nothing fancy though. Just a pice of D.O.M tube that is machined to the proper I.D.
> *


 how much are these sleeves?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Still looking good as before................... I cant wait until I start on my new frame for my 64 .............


Its more of a show frame & I need to cut down the center section of frame to allow Header clearance (I dont want No midget Block Huggers in my car - I want Hooker Super comps ) ............. 

I noticed that the orange 63 from Rollerz "El Sabroso" did something similar with the engine mounting & crossmember........ That was the best part for Me when I got to see that car in person was that ............ Similar ideas done & obviously working............


Nice frame & I cant wait to see it done..............


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Jan 20 2008, 03:04 AM~9737760
> *how much are these sleeves?
> *


Not sure the owner bought them. Just send Ron a message to find out.


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2008, 07:05 PM~9742217
> *Not sure the owner bought them. Just send Ron a message to find out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

this frame build up is helping me with my build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats why I started it. Just need to get it back to my garage to finish it. I hate to leave you guys hanging.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm almost done with mine.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

right on!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAIGHT PIMPIN (Aug 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I have another x frame lined up waiting for work, so I'll have more pics to complete this thread. I'm waiting until I get my ride closer to being finished though. Good to see everyone is still checking back.


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

This is hands down the best thread on this topic!
Thanks for the help man, I'm just in the middle of tryin to track a good X frame to start with and this is just the info I was lookin for.
Keep up the good work, it's looking kick ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 10 2008, 09:44 AM~9908109
> *Well I have another x frame lined up waiting for work, so I'll have more pics to complete this thread. I'm waiting until I get my ride closer to being finished though. Good to see everyone is still checking back.
> *


yeah rite, i thought this topic died...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Olds_racer+Mar 25 2008, 11:13 PM~10256476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if he would get off his ass and move some cars around I'd have room in my garage to start his. We need to discuss this at the next meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

looks tight


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Aug 15 2008, 12:50 PM~11351814
> *looks tight
> *


yeah i always wonder how that project turned out?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

what happened to this frame


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Oct 17 2008, 04:38 PM~11895102
> *what happened to this frame
> *


  I think he wrapped it their buddy :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

The original frame that I was doing when I started this thread is unfinished. Lack of funds has put completion on hold. I can't work for free. However I have another 64 sitting in my garage waiting for me to get started on it. Should be tearing into it this weekend. Not sure how quickly progress will be made but I'll be posting pics as soon as possible.


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice work man....


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 23 2008, 06:52 PM~9766450
> *I'm almost done with mine.
> 
> 
> ...


any close up pics of the rear spring perches and mounts and the sorts on this frame. just curious im still doing mine not sure which way to go in some areas.


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

nice work OUTHOPU :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jan 9 2009, 04:28 PM~12654286
> *nice work OUTHOPU :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks fellas. 

I just wish the owners of either of the X frames I've started could get the cash together for me to finish one. I hate leaving this unfinished but I can't work for free.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2009, 05:57 PM~12656195
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> I just wish the owners of either of the X frames I've started could get the cash together for me to finish one. I hate leaving this unfinished but I can't work for free.
> *


lol welcome to the world of lowrider owners in detroit


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SIX1RAG, 84Dippin, OUTHOPU
whats up ass finger


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jan 10 2009, 10:34 AM~12661305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much fuck face.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2009, 11:47 AM~12661356
> *Some things never change. I might have to start building donks to make a buck. On second thought I'll leave that to you Jimmy. :cheesy:
> Not much fuck face.
> *


going to go move the snow FUN FUN FUN


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2009, 08:47 AM~12661356
> *Some things never change. I might have to start building donks to make a buck. On second thought I'll leave that to you Jimmy. :cheesy:
> Not much fuck face.
> *


donks r fun, shit we are back to restorations now


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 10 2009, 07:22 PM~12664389
> *donks r fun, shit we are back to restorations now
> *


So long as there are dollar bills attached to them in the end it really doesn't matter what you build....












































































As long as you're still sporting a juiced ride.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i have for the last 12 years i aint stoppin now  i just gave up on lowriders as customers lol


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2009, 05:57 PM~12656195
> *Thanks fellas.
> 
> I just wish the owners of either of the X frames I've started could get the cash together for me to finish one. I hate leaving this unfinished but I can't work for free.
> *



Then why don't you clean all that shit out of your garage. I should come back over and show you how to toss shit out. " SCRAPE YARD "and make room for my X-frame. Knock it out in 2 weekends.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Jan 12 2009, 04:13 PM~12680925
> *Then why don't you clean all that shit out of your garage. I should come back over and show you how to toss shit out. " SCRAPE YARD "and make room for my X-frame.  Knock it out in 2 weekends.
> *


 If you're ready I'll make room. Shit we can just use Wills it's already there. :cheesy: 

Give me a call this weekend mang.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 12 2009, 09:40 PM~12686629
> *If you're ready I'll make room. Shit we can just use Wills it's already there. :cheesy:
> 
> Give me a call this weekend mang.
> *


 Suppose to go get my spindles for my disc brake last weekend but it fell through after all that snow......So hopefully Robbie down to get'em in this cold weekend coming up. 
Dunno what parts galore where going to yet, but I'll keep ya posted. Gotta drop this frame off at the blaster to, gonna need a trailer.


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

So did the owner come up with the rest of the money? :dunno: Would like to see how it comes out. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Oct 28 2009, 09:43 PM~15497700
> *So did the owner come up with the rest of the money? :dunno:  Would like to see how it comes out. :thumbsup:
> *


Never heard back from him. I've been busy building lots of other shit so I'm not concerned. Working on a Regal frame right now. I also have another X frame to do but it's at the end of the priority line so it may be a while before I can finish this topic. Oh well shit happens.


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I hope that frame aint gonna tweak weldin and sittn on jackstands?
If its not held down by a jig or a dolly she will twist and good luck fitting a body on


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Oct 30 2009, 11:46 AM~15514945
> *I hope that frame aint gonna tweak weldin and sittn on jackstands?
> If its not held down by a jig or a dolly she will twist and good luck fitting a body on
> *


lol. 


the homie know very well what he is doing. this ant his first job :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1+Oct 30 2009, 01:46 PM~15514945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After I watched the "how to be a fabricator" dvd I got online it was all a piece of cake. :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 30 2009, 06:57 PM~15517967
> *I've done a couple on stands and not had problems. I do check to make sure it doesn't pull too much from welding as I move along the frame. Shit I did Wills old 62 frame without ever measuring a thing, welded all the plates on one at a time with an arc welder and it bolted up no problem.
> 
> I built a chassis table now though so every frame from here out will be done on a solid surface for accurate reference points.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice work. What did you use for bushings?



> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 3 2007, 08:11 PM~8035540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 2 2009, 11:37 PM~15544014
> *Nice work. What did you use for bushings?
> *


Super pivot bushings from suicide doors. I've since found better ones from PolyPerformance, they cost more but are made much better.

Those arms still needed to be finished. I planned on rounding and capping the ends. Oh well at least people can still come away from this post with some ideas.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I searched suicidedoors.com and I could not find those bushings.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I posted a link for you in your topic for the polyperformance ones.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

eventually ill need this topic, so im markin it. :biggrin: 






i just hope the pictures are still here when im ready. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Mar 5 2011, 07:10 PM~20023391
> *  eventually ill need this topic, so im markin it.  :biggrin:
> i just hope the pictures are still here when im ready.  :biggrin:
> *


They aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

right click>save picture as


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope your next frameproject will be an x-frame.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyking+Mar 6 2011, 04:13 AM~20026186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: I would like to do an X frame just because the shape of them is a perfect platform for a killer build, but I really don't see me doing one.

Right now I only plan to finish the Caddy frame I'm working on and maybe build a new frame for my ride. After those I'm almost certain I'm done doing frame wraps.


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 6 2011, 12:50 PM~20027990
> *Thats probably a good idea.
> :nosad: I would like to do an X frame just because the shape of them is a perfect platform for a killer build, but I really don't see me doing one.
> 
> ...




you hear from Scott lately?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 6 2011, 11:10 PM~20031315
> *you hear from Scott lately?
> *


Nope. Been a few years now.


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

Inside rails plated and crossmember welded back on. Top plate is plug welded for more contact with frame, for more strength.








Getting ready to remove front body mounts. (used same methode on trans mounts but forgot to upload that pic.)









I saw this topic your topic very nice I like what you did the on the back part of it !!!!!!! very nice !!!!!!!


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:wow: nice work  another fine frame  keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8035540
> *It's been a while so I decided to get off my ass today and get a little more work done and update this post.
> 
> Better pic of the rear.
> ...


----------

